# Looking for a photo of.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the topic.
Does any one have an overview photo of my RR standing at the Black bridge looking back at the gazebo?
Or if you stood at the south wood bridge looking back toward the open area in front of the gazebo?
thanks for any help .
and NO I can't find one that I took.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.

Um.. Isn't your railroad outside your house? Why do you need a photo? How much snow have you gotten? 

Mark


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Is he high on paint fumes again?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty,* 

*Is there that much snow that you need a picture to find the track, or is the snow so bad you can't find the Gazebo?*
*
Rex*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There is , really, I can't see the ground. the bushes act as a snow fence and under the black bridge, its full. You can't even see where the tunnels would be. 

JJ was kind enough to send me 3000 photo and a few from some strip club, but none of them had the area.
If your standing at Minersville next to the black bridge looking north toward the gazebo.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any shots of "cabooses" from the strip club photos tho?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

We have had so much snow that Marty probably cannot find his back yard, let alone his railroad.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty[/b]

I "FOUND" the Back door - does that count?[/b]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW Ray, got enough snow up there?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ,ya-All don't believe me. 








It took this dozer one hour just to widen the road on the hill just north of us. 
Snow drifts are high. 

I want a photo to try to lay out another possblie idea for storage . 

See









I want to reopen the terminal area and storeg trains else where. even if I have to back them in.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I hope I correctly understood what areas you want for pictures. You should have an email with 5 pictures. 

JimC.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You can't fool us! That dozer was down there to do some dirt work for you so you can add on to the layout!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I never really cared for the terminal. glad to see you are reopenning it!

That area just looks better open with all the sidings looks like a real train yard.

Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The pictures I sent you was from "THE JUNGLE" The ladies are running around in thier birday suit. It's geared towards the older generation. So the Ladies birthday suits need a little pressing.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ewww


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure of exactly what areas you mean. So I uploaded what I have. 
See them here 
Assuming I did the link right.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael 
can you make the photos any LARGER?????? 
I think i'm going to plan B after talking to JJ tonight. Thanks all.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like either the site or my browser scaled them to about 1/3. I think if you download them your viewer should make them full size. They should be around 3200x2400 or so. I figured you wanted to see details, assuming I caught the areas you were interested in. 

I can probably bump them up 200% or so before the pixelation gets noticeable. 

JJ's plan B? Don't you think those birthday suits that need ironing will make the layout a little less "family friendly"?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If your browser has 'Auto Resizing' turned on the the browser will automatically resize the image. Move the mouse pointer off the image and see if when you move it back over the image it doesn't change to a minus sign. If it does then just left-click the mouse and the image will display at it's maximum size.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 10 Jan 2010 04:51 PM 
I'm not sure of exactly what areas you mean. So I uploaded what I have. 
See them here 
Assuming I did the link right. 

If this helps, here are the 640  pixel-wide photos directly linked to the ones noted in the link above (click any photo for the larger version, which is 3070 pixels wide):


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba 
That was built for me to easily change trains. Now that I know how you "really" feel. 
Plus without it i would have them stcked on shelves.


----------

